# iMac G3



## 8iMac (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Un ami m'a proposé de me donner son iMac G3 (1998) qu'il comptait amener à la décharge :/ Possédant un iMac dès plus récent je ne compte pas le prendre pour ses performances... mais voir un peu comme se comporte ce petit ordinateur qui a fait le re-nouveau d'Apple...

Après quelques recherches sur Internet notamment sur ce forum, j'espérait au moins faire un peut de surf avec, recevoir des mails, gérer une petite bibliothèque iTunes mais au vu des dernières informations sur les caractéristiques de cette iMac je suis perplexe  

Pas de port FireWire
Version: Mac OS FU1-9.2.2  Mac OS ROM vFU- 10.2.1
Mémoire intégrée: 96 Mo
Mémoire virtuelle: 990 Mo utilisés sur DURAND P
Plus gros bloc inutilisé: 963 Mo

Est-ce que c'est suffisant pour faire ce que j'espère ?
Sera t-il possible d'installer Mac OS X dessus ?

Merci d'avance 
8iMac


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Quelle est la fréquence du processeur ?
Si vous souhaitez passer à OS X, la première chose à modifier est la RAM. Tous les G3 peuvent gérer au moins jusqu'à 256Mb d'après Mactracker. Vous pouvez mettre jusqu'à 10.3 mais suivant votre processeur c'est peut-être mieux de se tenir à 10.1 ou 10.2 pour de meilleures performances

Il peut gérer une bibliothèque iTunes mais ne pourra certainement pas aller sur l'iTunes Store. Pour les mails si c'est sans lourdes pièces jointes ça peut aller. Pour internet il peut suffire si le site n'est pas gourment et ne contient pas trop d'extensions mais pas pour lire des vidéos.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2013)

217ae1 a dit:


> Il peut gérer une bibliothèque iTunes mais ne pourra certainement pas aller sur l'iTunes Store



si , il pourra
mais pas pour tout
itunes store est intégré dans itunes depuis itunes 4


----------



## 8iMac (6 Mai 2013)

Merci de vos réponses.
Je ne connais pas la frequence du processeur... mon ami ne s'y connait pas du tout... comment peut-on la connaître ?

Ps: Le fait que tout l'iTunes Store ne soit pas dispo ne me pose aucun problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08:07 PM ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07:57 PM ----------

C'est un iMac de couleur rouge.

Je rajoute également que le numero marqué dessus (numero de serie?) est ZM825-4427...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

8iMac a dit:


> C'est un iMac de couleur rouge.



Donc, c'est un G3 à 266 ou 333 Mhz, selon qu'il s'agit d'un révision C ou D (les fameux "five flavors".

Concernant le système, en l'état, il n'est pas possible d'installer Mac OS X, avec 96 Mo, ça ne passera pas. D'ailleurs, à ce propos, le mémoire virtuelle à 990 Mo, c'est du délire, elle ne devrait pas dépasser 192 Mo, et la valeur optimale serait de 144 Mo (soit 50% de plus que la mémoire réelle).

Pour OS X, le meilleur système à installer n'est pas 10.1 ou 10.2, mais bien 10.3 avec lequel cette machine sera le plus rapide sous X, car il est bien mieux optimisé que les versions précédentes, contrairement à ce qu'on t'a dit plus haut (10.1 est très lent, et 10.2 l'est un peu moins, mais nettement plus que 10.3 &#8230;*bon, en fait, ce sera juste le système où elle sera le moins lente). Le problème, c'est que pour que ça tourne, il faudrait booster la Ram, au moins 256 Mo, voire 512 Mo.

Cela dit, avec 10.3, ne pense pas faire de miracles : le surf sur les sites actuels avec une vieille version de Safari, ça va être cauchemardesque. Tu pourrais utiliser la version "G3" de TenFourFox (une version spécialement optimisée de Firefox qui existe en version G3, G4 première génération et aussi G4 seconde génération), qui sera quand même plus à jour. Attention toutefois au fait que le disque dur de cette machine est tout petit : 4 ou 6 Go selon le modèle, une fois Mac OS installé, il ne restera pas beaucoup de place (je l'ai installé sur un iBook G3 à 300 Mhz, donc un peu plus lent ou un peu plus rapide que ton iMac, selon que c'est le 266 ou le 333), mais j'avais remplacé son disque de 3 Go par un 10 Go (et porté sa Ram à 288 Mo), et même comme ça, c'est lent, et il ne reste pas beaucoup de place sur le disque !.

EDIT : ah, au fait, il n'est pas de 1998, cet iMac, il est de 1999. En janvier et Février, ils étaient à 266 Mhz, et fin février, sont apparus les 333 Mhz (un de mes clients en a eu un des tous premiers, il pensait acheter un 266 Mhz, et a eu la surprise, au sortir du carton d'avoir un 333 Mhz).


----------



## 8iMac (7 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, c'est un G3 à 266 ou 333 Mhz, selon qu'il s'agit d'un révision C ou D (les fameux "five flavors".
> 
> Concernant le système, en l'état, il n'est pas possible d'installer Mac OS X, avec 96 Mo, ça ne passera pas. D'ailleurs, à ce propos, le mémoire virtuelle à 990 Mo, c'est du délire, elle ne devrait pas dépasser 192 Mo, et la valeur optimale serait de 144 Mo (soit 50% de plus que la mémoire réelle).
> 
> ...




Merci pour cette réponse très complète. Pour l'instant je ne l'ai pas encore pris.... Cela vaut-il le coup ? quel serait à peu près le coût des réparations ? (DD et RAM)
Ps: Comment peut-on savoir la fréquence de cette iMac?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2013)

S'il démarre sous OS 8.5, 8.6 ou 9.x, alors, tu vas dans le menu "pomme" en haut à gauche, et tu cherches une applications qui s'appelle "Informations système" (ou "Informations système Apple", je sais plus trop). Là, tu vas voir une rubrique "matériel". Si la petite flèche à sa gauche pointe vers la droite, clique dessus, pour qu'elle pointe vers le bas, et tu auras toutes les indications sur le processeur et la mémoire. Les infos sur le disque, il suffit de le sélectionner (simple clic sur son icone) et de faire "pomme I".

Pour le disque, son remplacement n'est pas évident, sur cette machine, quant à la mémoire, faut trouver de la SDRam PC66 ou PC100 en barrette SoDimm pour cette machine, il ne te reste que le marché de l'occasion et quelques sites américains pour en trouver. Son remplacement n'est pas très compliqué.

Cela dit, cette machine n'est pas armée pour Mac OS X, moi, je la laisserais sous 8.5, 8.6 ou 9.x


----------



## matacao (7 Mai 2013)

J'ai un imac g3 de la même génération sous os 9, ces générations ne sont pas du tout armées pour OS X mais sous os 9 c'est fluide et on peut faire les fonction de base: pour internet ne compte pas aller sur YouTube mais pour faire des recherches ça passe. Ce genre de machine est plutôt fait pour se servir de vieux logiciels (Wintype...) ou jeux (Dark Castle...). Ne compte jamais faire dessus ce que tu fait avec un mac ou un ibidule.


----------

